# My custom stands survived earthquake



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I am so happy my custom stands survived 5.5 earthquake. I watch the water wavy wildly. So worry about they would crash suddenly, lucky everything are fine now. How about yours? Hope everybody ok.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

jamesren said:


> I am so happy my custom stands survived 5.5 earthquake. I watch the water wavy wildly. So worry about they would crash suddenly, lucky everything are fine now. How about yours? Hope everybody ok.


A piece of drift wood was dislodged in my tank, it was shaking pretty bad.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It woke me up and the water in the tank was sloshing around, my steel framed wooden table > 5.5 earthquake


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

when was this?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank God mine were ok I felt it up here in Barrie I thought they were going to crack


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

duckyser said:


> when was this?


1:41 pm EST.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15305


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

My tanks are ok then again I only have 5gal tub, 5.5gal std., and 10 gal and they are on the concrete foundation so I assume the foundation absorbed most of the earthquake.

Glad to hear the tanks did not leak up there or else it would have been Niagra Falls from above for the guys below.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

jamesren said:


> I am so happy my custom stands survived 5.5 earthquake. I watch the water wavy wildly. So worry about they would crash suddenly, lucky everything are fine now. How about yours? Hope everybody ok.


It was about 1 when it got to Toronto .

It was 5.5 at the epicenter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> It woke me up and the water in the tank was sloshing around, my steel framed wooden table > 5.5 earthquake


WTF is with all you guys sleeping when the earthquake came through? (so jealous, really).

The only thing that happened here is a rock shifted slightly.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Man was I glad nothing broke in any of my tanks.

W


----------

